# Craftsman c950-52518-6. Drive chain jumping off axle sprocket. Why and how to fix?



## catalyst519 (Feb 19, 2014)

I have a craftsman snow blower model c950-52518-6. All of a sudden it stopped driving so I took the transmission cover off and noticed that the drive chain had come off of the axle sprocket. 

So I undid the chain, fed it back around the friction wheel shaft sprocket and over the axle sprocket. Problem is that there is somehow an offset of about 1" between the 2 sprockets, so the chain will not turn freely and it binds, eventually jumping right off of the axle sprocket.

So I'm assuming that there is not supposed to be an offset and these two sprockets are supposed to be lined up true. But I cant figure our what would have all of a sudden caused the offset.

Maybe I'm off in left field. Any thoughts anyone has as to a fix here would be most welcome. I got a 3ft plough drift to clear at the end of the drive and really dont want to shovel that.

Cheers.


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

A picture would help a lot, on the sprocket the axle goes though check and see if the bolt that holds the sprocket to the axle has broken allowing the sprocket to slide on the shaft. You might also want to check the welds on the inside of the rear half of the unit for cracks as this is common for a lot of those machines.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Also check all your bushings to make sure all the moving parts and shafts are tight and not wobbling around.


----------

